# Other > Research requests >  Research- Interviews on growing up with depression

## TeessideResearch

* Hi all! I've checked with admin team before posting (Thank you to them!). *IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS RESEARCH OR HAS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE DO NOT HESITATE TO EMAIL ME! ALL INFORMATION IS BELOW-*

Invitation 

Hello, my name is Adam Priestley, I would like to invite you to take part in a research study. Before you decide I would like you to understand why the research is being done and what it would involve for you. Please ask if there is anything that is not clear.


What would taking part involve?
The purpose of this study is to understand the experience of participants relationship with their fathers as they grow up from early childhood through to adulthood. The participant will have also experienced depression between the ages of 18-25. To understand this experience, you will be invited to complete questionnaires which will measure how you perceive your father. If you meet the research criteria, you will be invited to an interview were your relationship with your father will be explored in greater detail.  

    You will be asked to complete the questionnaire and if appropriate you will be invited to a one-off interview as soon as possible. 
    You will be interview over skype if invited to an interview, which should take approximately 45-60 mins to complete.
    The interview will ask questions about growing up during different stages of your life and what your father was like during this time. The researcher is interested in your experience, thoughts and emotions during these times.
    Recording of this interview will be done by audio-recorder which will be transcribed and analysed on a later date.


Do I have to take part?
It is up to you to decide to join the study. You will be asked for consent before completing the questionnaires. If invited to an interview, the researcher will describe the study again and go through this information sheet. If you agree to take part, the researcher will then ask you to sign a second consent form and give verbal consent during the recording. 


What will happen if I dont want to carry on with the study?
You are free to withdraw from the study at any time and can ask for your data to be destroyed up until 2 weeks after the interview without giving a reason. After this time your data will be stored in a secure location until completion of the research. After the research is completed all information will be destroyed. 

What are the potential disadvantages and risks of taking part in this study?
Due to the content involving a discussion around your relationship with your father, it is important to note that this might be upsetting and could cause emotional distress. As a counselling psychologist the researcher will aim to help make the interview experience as comfortable as possible and minimize distress were possible. If at the end of the interview you feel distressed, the researcher will provide you with a debrief sheet with appropriate support which can be accessed.

How will my information be kept confidential?
The researcher will follow ethical and legal practice and all information about you will be handled in confidence. All information which is collected about you during the research will be kept strictly confidential, and any information about you will have your name and contact details removed so that you cannot be recognised. If interested in the research, you will contact the researcher who will explain the research further and provide consent forms and questionnaires for you to fill in. If the researcher feels you meet the criteria for interview, they will contact you and invite you to an interview. If you do not meet the interview criteria your questionnaire results will be kept in a secure location and can only be accessed by the researcher. If during the interview process you reveal information that suggests you are a risk to yourself or others, the researcher reserves the right to contact the relevant authorities. Upon completion of this research, the aim is to publish these finding, to protect your identity once the interview has been completed you will be referred to by a pseudonym. All personal information disclosed during the interview will either be omitted or anonymised.  

What will happen to the results of this study?
The results of this study will be written as a thesis which forms part of the researchers doctorate in counselling psychology. The findings may also be published in an academic journal or presented at a research conference. All information will be kept confidential as described above.


Contact for Further Information
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to get in contact. 
Researcher: Adam Priestley
Email: S6180228@live.tees.ac.uk 
Telephone: 07894544697

Supervisor: Dr Alex Kyriakopoulos
Email: a.kyriakopoulos@tees.ac.uk

----------

